# integrated controller



## vwdevotee (Mar 8, 2008)

This might be kind of picky, but do any companies make integrated controllers/DC-DC converters/chargers? As I start looking at going electric again I'd like to have a slick installation with basically just the motor, battery, and controller combo to deal with instead of lots of seperate parts. I suppose if necesary I could just "integrate" everything myself and mount it all in one smallish, well ventilated, box. The only example I can think of would be the AC Propulsion AC-150 system.


----------



## dreamer (Feb 28, 2009)

vwdevotee said:


> This might be kind of picky, but do any companies make integrated controllers/DC-DC converters/chargers? As I start looking at going electric again I'd like to have a slick installation with basically just the motor, battery, and controller combo to deal with instead of lots of seperate parts. I suppose if necesary I could just "integrate" everything myself and mount it all in one smallish, well ventilated, box. The only example I can think of would be the AC Propulsion AC-150 system.


Belktronix makes such a system. www.belktronix.com It even includes BMS for Lead-Acid or Lithium battery packs.

Unfortunately, the charger is pretty wimpy at only 1200w and there have been a variety of other issues. I'm still hoping the new generation they are working on will fix all the issues and be a solid integrated package.


----------

